# Key Post: Fear of flying/Earache when flying



## sueellen (13 May 2004)

Hello.

I wonder if anyone knows how to tackle this problem.

I am absolutely terrified of flying but my children can't wait for their first flight. As I am now I think I would have a major panic attack on take-off and I would hate  my children to see this. I will not ask G.P. for medication as it is such a cop-out.

Has anyone been on a fear of flying course, was it helpful, is it available in Ireland. Have checked Aer Lingus website but can,t find anything.

I used to love flying but have been left with this problem after a severe bout of post-natal depression which has now thankfully passed.

Thank you.


----------



## sueellen (13 May 2004)

*Re: Fear of flying*

Hi,

Very nervous of flying myself.  I made some enquiries a long time ago regarding fear of flying classes and as far as I can recall a Dr. Maeve Byrne (?) used to look after same in Aer Lingus.  They were very expensive and I think were 1 hr sessions x 10.  This  may be hers - not sure.

At the time I just phoned the main tel no in Aer Lingus and they were able to put me thru to her.

Its far from being a cop-out to have a fear of flying and IMHO it would be a very good idea for  you to have a word with your G.P. in case s/he can provide some help.   See here for Boots list of travel essentials including travel bands.


----------



## stobear (13 May 2004)

*Re: Fear of flying*

it's not the flying I'm worried about, its the crashing! Remember a stat from 'Blackbox'. If you every day for 26 years  you will only be involved in one crash, small comfort I know, but makes you think.


----------



## piggy (13 May 2004)

*Re: Fear of flying*

It's funny...I'm not a particularly bad flyer...but I have a strange habit of believing I'm going to crash and burn everytime I'm on a plane. Some of my mates hate flying with me as I always start describing in detail how we're all going to die horrible & bloody deaths when the plane goes down!!
Maybe my mind starts doing this as a defence against panicking...I don't know. All I know is I'm cool as a cucumber on flights, because I know I'm going to die horribly...if that makes sense!!


----------



## Guest (13 May 2004)

*Fear of flying*

> Remember a stat from 'Blackbox'. 

As Dave Allen once pondered - seeing that the black box flight recorder always survives a crash why don't they make airplanes out of the same material? Anyway, I wouldn't worry. Just sit back, relax and luxuriate in the knowledge that your life is safe in the hands of professionals such as Tharg! :lol 

I know some people why take Rohypnol (the "date rape" drug) on long haul flights in order to sleep or because they are nervous.


----------



## legend99 (14 May 2004)

*..*

Are you flying with the hubbie/partner as well? If so, let him in charge of the kiddies and get a serious quantity of vodka into you!!

Only joking...my wife is tewrrified of flying.......theres tears and screams and all at landing time.....she can't seem to get over it. Her favoured solution is to just scream and squeeze my hand like a vice grips....


----------



## Grizzly (14 May 2004)

*Are cabin staff afraid of flying?*

My best advice is to wait until you are the last person to board the plane. You avoid all the queing while people are putting their kitchen sinks in the luggage lockers overhead. You are however in danger of losing your luggage space as the idiot 5 rows away from you needs your space as well as his.
Definitely have a drink, a g&t does it for me, or get a mild valium from your doctor.  Bring a bottle of water on to the plane with you and constantly sip at this before take off etc. If you have a nice perfume or similar dab it on a moist tissue and hold it close to your nose, it will calm you, it also counteracts the smell of feet from the same idiot 5 rows away from you. Sit in an aisle seat, away from the toilets and near the middle of the plane. 
Bring a book/magazine you are already reading, not the inflight magazine. Talk to your partner or kids as the plane is taking off. If your plane hits turbulence, don't worry its natural and your pilot is well versed in dealing with these situations unless of course he is related to the idiot 5 rows away from you wearing the sandals and who has purchased his St.Bernard T shirts in every colour.
Its a big world out there, it would be a shame to miss it. Have a good time.


----------



## stobear (14 May 2004)

*Re: Are cabin staff afraid of flying?*

But all we want to know now, is 'who' is that idoit 5 rows away cos I think I was sitting near him on a flight to Newcastle a few months back!!


----------



## moffy01 (20 May 2004)

*Re: Fear of flying*

hi, i went to a hypnotist for about 3 or 4 sessions, wont say i am a relaxed traveller now, but i do not spend my whole holiday dreading the flight home anymore, i can actually put it out of my head and have a good time - and that is a major step for me


----------



## Feet of Clay (20 May 2004)

*Fear of flying*

Thanks for that.


----------



## sueellen (16 Jan 2005)

*Some other posts*

*Denis
Registered User
A pain in the .....ear!*

I'm going on a long haul flight next weekend & I'm not looking forward to the flight.
My problem is that I alway get a pain in the ear when flying & then they don't "pop" until about 24 hours after the flight.
I've sucked mountains of sweets but doesn't really help.
Other than flying I never have problems with my ears.
Anyone got a suggestion or is there something I can get in a chemist for a quick fix solution?...Thanks........ 

*rainyday
Moderator
Re: A pain in the .....ear!*

Ask for a seat away from your missus!  

*fatherdougalmaguire
Very frequent poster
Re: A pain in the .....ear!*

See what  throws up. 

*rheinie
Frequent poster
Pain in the ear*

I am not a Medic but am a bit familiar with this problem .The problem is that you have to equalize the pressure in your ear ,this is done by simply closing your mouth holding your nose closed with thumb and finger you then exhale gently and you should hear your ears pop and this should do the trick .I know this works for me as it is the same process you use when scuba diving you use the same method as you decend as you have to equalize the pressure in your ears otherwise you will get a burst eardrom,worth a try. 

*Marion
Moderator
Re: A pain in the .....ear!*


[broken link removed] 

Marion  :hat  

*EvilDoctorK
Frequent poster
Re: A pain in the .....ear!*

Rheinie is correct - this is the best way to equalise pressure.

I've never found sucking sweets/chewing gum etc to be of much use at all.

The suggestion of sudafed might be useful if you have blocked up sinuses etc. as this certainly can cause problems. 

*Dr Moriarty
Frequent poster
Re: A pain in the .....ear!*

From personal experience, I'd second the advice given by Rheinie & EvilDoctorK (no relation...;-))

Sucking on sweets and/or chewing gum are simply tricks to make you swallow more frequently — due to the saliva build-up — because swallowing also has the effect of equalising pressure on each side of the eardrum, 'though less effectively than the holding-your-nose-and-blowing-out-through-your-ears thing.

Just make sure you don't sneeze while pinching your nose — Lord knows where all that pressure will find an outlet..!  

Dr. M. 

*rheinie
Frequent poster
Pain in the ear*

This method works but is not recomended if you have any type of ear infection as it may push the infection to your inner ear and this may create more problems. 

*j
Ear pain*

Hi Denis,

I suffer with this also. Although for me, the domestic flights seem to be worse. Something to do with flying at a lower altitude. I've tried the holding my nose & exhaling trick & ended up with a worse pain in my ear! 

What does work for me is putting my head back so I am looking up at the ceiling of the plane and yawn (a big open mouth yawn!). It really works & doesn't cause you any pain. Keep doing this regularly. 

*Denis
Registered User
Ear pain*

Thanks for all suggestons which I'll try on my flight tomorrow to Phoenix.
I've no doubt I'll be getting funny looks from nearby passengers!


----------



## boogaloo (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

Hi all, 


Flying on Saturday to Spain, only a 2.5 hour flight but getting more nervous by the day.
Used to be fine, travelled to and all around Oz by myself and never worried.  Its not so much that I'm afraid of crashing, its that I get claustrophobic in the plane - can't see out ahead and have to be very near the front of the plane in an aisle seat so I feel I have some bit of 'space'. 
I've heard various things recommended that might calm me down - xanax, valium or even spraying peppermint on a tissue and sniffing that.... 
Has anyone tried any of these, or what could you recommend? Its just a feeling of being 'trapped' but it really puts me off...
thanks.


----------



## Diziet (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

One-off medication to calm you down in these circumstances is not a cop-out. Xanax is very effective if not taken continuously and most GP would have no difficulties prescribing a small amount (it gets less effective with frequent use). So in the absence of more in depth and longer treatment options, a mild prescribed sedative is not a bad idea at all. 

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Cyrstal (2 Nov 2005)

*Irish health website*

This website might be useful, I have a fear of flying myself, but try to control it...the thing I find best is to get a good book/magazine and try to get engrossed!  Happy Flying!

[broken link removed]


----------



## muzaway (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

I have been reading some of the chapters on this site, pretty good so far
http://www.fearofflyinghelp.com/


----------



## BOXtheFOX (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

I was in Marks and Sparks at the weekend and purchased one of those mini fans that might help cool you down. It is also fun trying to figure out how the dam thing works. They also have other little interesting bits and pieces as stocking fillers.


----------



## Smokeygirl (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

To help with earache when flying, 
clasp your hands together as if you are going to pray but extend your hands such that the finger tip can press down onto the area between the two fingers on the other side. I was advised of this technique by a reflexologist. Hope you can understand this ! 
During flying, take off and landing, if you press hard you should have no problems with earache. This action causes the ears to pop regularly. It works for me and I have had terrible problems with flying before.

Good luck!


----------



## boogaloo (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

thanks for the suggestions, off to read some of those websites now.


Is xanax only available on prescription? Is there anything in chemist that would do much the same thing?

thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

Hi,

Have the same claustraphobia problem as yourself when it comes to flying hence the tendency to stay in Ireland  

I have found the travel bands to be quite good - probably more in the mind than anything else. Another thing you could try is to mention on check-in that you are a bad traveller and they might be able to do something for you i.e. if a seat with a little bit more space than normal is available they may be able to allocate it. The last thing they want is for other passengers to have to put up with you possibly getting sick nearby.

[broken link removed] some good advice on deep breathing technique/positive thinking from VHI. Bupa provide [broken link removed] and mygp.ie provide this.

Another important thing is to try to be as organised/relaxed/stress free before the trip. IMHO if you can have everything ready well in advance and get plenty of rest the night before travelling it helps a lot. Concentrate more on looking forward to/enjoying the holiday and the power of positive thinking kicks in. Great time of the year to be goin' - gettin' away from all this rain


----------



## Diziet (2 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*



			
				boogaloo said:
			
		

> thanks for the suggestions, off to read some of those websites now.
> 
> 
> Is xanax only available on prescription? Is there anything in chemist that would do much the same thing?
> ...


 
Xanax is only available on prescription. There are natural alternatives but not as fast acting or as effective (if they work at all).


----------



## BOXtheFOX (3 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*

Boogaloo. I have the same problem and it's getting worse. I find if the cabin on the plane is hot/stuffy, I panic, if it is cool it minimises the problem. On a flight this year I asked one of the attendants to lower the heat which they did and it was great. Then someone complained that they were cold and the heat was put back on. It was suggested I moved toward the back of the plane where it is cooler and it definitely was, so maybe give this a try. Buy a bottle of ice cool water at the last minute and sip this, wear loose clothing. Wait until the last minute before boarding. One of the problems that I have is when the plane lands and everybody stands up and blocks the aisle until the doors are opened. I think if you engage in conversation or read a book, in fact anything to distract you should help. I am heading off to Spain in the next couple of weeks and like you I am dreading the claustrophobia not the flying. I got some valium from my doctor which I hope will calm me down.


----------



## Guest109 (3 May 2006)

i find chewing gum really helps with the earache problem


----------



## bskinti (5 May 2006)

Was on a flight last year for 13 hours no legroom I'm 18 st and 6ft2 and a smoker, had 3 hours stop and flew for another 12 hours,Never gave up fags for so long, so anything like america or europe is only a skip,when we passed poland on way back we started gathering our bits and pieces as there was less than 2 hours to go " love the take off "So think of long haul and the likes of me,no leg room,and dying for a fag, it will amuse the kids how others are suffering.Ps bring loads of drink and chewes


----------



## maria (5 May 2006)

I also have a fear of flying but its not nearly as bad as it used to be.  I used to listen to every change of sound in the engines and think here goes!  Also whenever the captain came on I always thought it was to tell us the worst. I got a little book called Flying No Fear by Captain Adrian akers-Douglas and Dr. George Georgiou, an airline pilot and a clinical psychologist and I found it a great help.isbn 1 840241241. I also use Rescue Remedy.  I find getting involved in an interesting conversation with whoever is with me takes my mind of things.


----------



## Happy Girl (12 Jun 2007)

*Re: >>Fear of flying/Earache when flying*



Diziet said:


> Xanax is very effective if not taken continuously and most GP would have no difficulties prescribing a small amount.


 
Have Xanax at the ready for next Saturday's flight. Absolutely terrified of flying. How many should I take. Will one do the trick or is it safe to take two?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jun 2007)

Shouldn't you be asking your _GP _these questions?! 

Besides ...


----------



## markowitzman (13 Jun 2007)

re earache.......very simple
breath in through your nose
do not exhale and hold your breath
instead
pinch your nose with your fingers tightly
and
try to exhale through your nose ensuring your mouth is closed
the build up in pressure opens your eustachin tube and relieves any potential earache.
keep doing this as you descend and you will be fine.
One of the most practical bits of advice I learned from the anatomy department in Trinity college during college!!


----------



## markowitzman (13 Jun 2007)

actually as a dry run try it now and I gaurentee your ears will pop!


----------



## Happy Girl (13 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Shouldn't you be asking your _GP _these questions?!
> 
> Besides ...


 
Sorry Clubman, in light that the "x" word had been previously mentioned on this post I thought I was keeping within the boundaries.


----------



## TDON (13 Jun 2007)

[broken link removed]


Saw these at the till of my local pharmacy the other day and purchased a box. Don't know if any good, cos I've yet to try them. Hoping this is not interfering with the medical issues rule, as these are homeopathic and not prescription. 

I also make sure I have a paper bag with me and if I forget it, I find the one in the pouch in front of me as soon as I sit. I find that if I think I'm going to have a panic attack, breathing in and out of the paper bag helps calm me down. I know I probably look like a headcase, but it's better to do that than have a panic attack on board a plane. And as anyone that suffers from these in extreme stressful situations, will tell you, if you have one in public, your fear of what other people are thinking of you (i.e. are they on drugs?) exascerpates the problem.


----------



## Oilean Beag (13 Jun 2007)

Does anyone experience a really dry/sore feeling in their nose while flying ? I think its the dry cabin air. 

It gets worse the longer the flight is and my longest flight so far, at 7 hours , had me in the bathroom  splashing my face trying to re hydrate but not drown myself ! Its what I would imagine being a chronic drug snorter would feel like. 

Any ideas how to alleviate this ?


----------



## Rebelette (13 Jun 2007)

I take a xanax when I get to the airport, followed swiftly by some wine or beer (regardless of the time of day!). Then as soon as I'm on the plane, if I feel panicky, I take another xanax (you should feel fairly sleepy by now). Then I may pop a few drops of Rescue Remedy into my mouth, and sniff on a cloth soaked in lavender oil. Has helped me fly loads of places!
Also bring a bottle of water with you, and ignore all the silly people making the sign of the cross just before take off!!


----------



## dubgirl (13 Jun 2007)

I also suffer from fear of flying and feel your pain  
I find it helps if you have a drink beforehand (a glass of wine is best!) and then make sure you have plenty to occupy you on the plane (magazines, books, crosswords, ipod etc...). 
For some reason I'm always worse when I sit behind towards the back of the plane. When I sit towards the front (and cannot see the wing as the plane turns) I am usually much better.
I have taken a valium before (on a long-haul flight) and found it worked well (although you'd want to skip the alcohol if you're going this route!) You would need to discuss this with your GP though. AFAIK most GPs will be able to prescribe you something to help you if you are really anxious about it.

Good luck and have a great holiday  
Dubgirl


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2007)

I am closing this thread due to continued breaches of the no discussion of medical issues postin guideline.


----------

